# Warped Rotors- Quest 2005



## steamer44 (Jun 20, 2007)

I purchased a Quest in 2005 - I brought it to the dealership with a shimying problem when applying the brakes. This at 17 K miles, in normal driving conditions ??

They fixed it ( since it is under warranty ) but said that if it happens again I would be responsible. OOPS - That was a red flag to me !

Sure enough - Now at 19 K miles the problem is rearing it's now what will seem it's ugly head !

Any similiar stories out there - advice - etc... ???

Steamer


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

don't abuse your brakes, and after braking, don't keep your foot on the pedal.


----------



## steamer44 (Jun 20, 2007)

*quest 05 brakes...*



oliverr87 said:


> don't abuse your brakes, and after braking, don't keep your foot on the pedal.


Thanks for those words of wisdom Oliverr - But u see the problem is that I don't hardly apply brake and have treated all of my previous cars this way and have never never had this problem.

It seems that from what I have read and some responses recv'd - that it seems to be an inherent problem with the manufacturer !


----------

